# Transformer and switch placement on portable layout



## Single Driver Steam (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi all, 

Anyone here a micro modeler or have a portable layout? I’m looking for a creative solution to place my transformer (rail power 1300) and block switches (I'm planning to use Altas 205 connectors) in a way that is convenient to access but at the same time keeps my layout portable and looking clean. 

I have a 3’x6’ train table and want to use every inch of the top surface for scenery. The sides I plan to add a solid green fascia to create a nice finished look. I have seen similar layout setups online and in magazines without any visible wiring or transformers, and I’d like to do the same for my layout.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

Maybe a separate tray table with an umbilical cable? I can't remember where I got it, but I bought a single table without having to buy a set of 4. They can't be all that expensive, and would be portable as well.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

How good are your carpentry skills? With a little skill, you can make a drawer under the layout to hold your electronics. Get good quality drawer slides to mount it. Or you could just have a flip up panel on your fascia and a sliding tray behind it.

Lots of options, really.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

I am making a tray under the table. I am using a 8" x 12" x 3/4" pine shelf and two 1/4" x 5" carriage bolts with nuts and washes. Bolts extend thru train layout board to tray. Simple.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Under desk keyboard drawer.


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

In central europe it is a common practise to use the horizontal beams of the module bents to carry a portable board under the module, so you store all your electric equipment there and the boxes of your trains.


----------

